# Festool Fakir



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

http://www.toolnut.com/festool-495747-tp-220-fakir-wallpaper-perforator.html

anyone used one of these for wallpaper removal? If so do you think it was worth the money for one of these over a paper tiger? 

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

mattpaints82 said:


> http://www.toolnut.com/festool-495747-tp-220-fakir-wallpaper-perforator.html
> 
> anyone used one of these for wallpaper removal? If so do you think it was worth the money for one of these over a paper tiger?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any responses.


I haven't tried that. When I do come across a paper that would require something like a paper tiger I use my ETS 125 with 60 or 80 grit paper instead. That seems to rough it up enough for the water to absorb. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I haven't tried that. When I do come across a paper that would require something like a paper tiger I use my ETS 125 with 60 or 80 grit paper instead. That seems to rough it up enough for the water to absorb.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


I have tried that in the past, with mixed results. Seems like multiple layers and certain kinds of papers dont sand up as easily as others. I was just thinking with the fakir you can adjust the depth of the roller knives for one or multiple layers of paper, and it seems like it would cover ground quickly. 

idk i may get it for a job I have coming up next week then return if it isnt worth the money.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

mattpaints82 said:


> I have tried that in the past, with mixed results. Seems like multiple layers and certain kinds of papers dont sand up as easily as others. I was just thinking with the fakir you can adjust the depth of the roller knives for one or multiple layers of paper, and it seems like it would cover ground quickly.
> 
> idk i may get it for a job I have coming up next week then return if it isnt worth the money.


Yeah I almost never come across multiple layers, thank God. You can't beat the 30 day return policy. If it doesn't work you've got nothing to loose. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Yeah I almost never come across multiple layers, thank God. You can't beat the 30 day return policy. If it doesn't work you've got nothing to loose.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


Yes indeed! Several months ago i purchased the sys vac with my pro5 rebate, instantly regretted it. I sent it back and got the midi instead. It was very much a no hassle process. Festools are expensive, but every time i have had a problem their customer service has been excellent. And to me if it will reduce wear and tear on me and my dad it is worth the money for any tool.

Im gonna pull the trigger on the fakir. ill update this post after i try it out in case anyone else is curious.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm curious, let us know how it goes. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

mattpaints82 said:


> http://www.toolnut.com/festool-495747-tp-220-fakir-wallpaper-perforator.html
> 
> anyone used one of these for wallpaper removal? If so do you think it was worth the money for one of these over a paper tiger?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any responses.


No way Jose, not for 20 times the price of a paper tiger. For that price it should scare the paper off the wall!


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Brushman4 said:


> No way Jose, not for 20 times the price of a paper tiger. For that price it should scare the paper off the wall!


Yeah, it really is alot for a perforator(sp?). It will have to make it tremendously easier and faster for me to not send it back when im done.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Update: 

The wallpaper stripping job ended up getting moved to this past Tuesday, the fakir didnt get here until yesterday.. :sad:

Ended up going with the suggested sander method of perforation, worked really well this time.

I will be sending the fakir back for now, but when we get another good size paper removal job I may take another crack at it.


----------

